# Man am i good



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Caught on a barbie pole with powerbait 8)
Real report on page 2 lol


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Verry nice!!!!!

What are you going to do when you hit 18 and you have already caught every fish on your list? :lol: Man im 28 & I dream about catching fish like you do!!!


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Nice Fish! Is that a splake or lake trout?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Laker


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish BTK. How big was it? On powerbait to boot, I don't really think it had nearly as much to do with the bait as it did the Barbie Pole. Those things are sweet!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

14 lbs


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Guess we all need to buy a barbie pole! :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Was it pink sparkle? Nice fish BTK the lake trout have no love for me still...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Btk you sure that weighed 14 pounds? I think your scale may be broken.  Run downstairs and throw one of your old mans biceps maxing weights on it. It should read ten pounds, I'm guessing it will come out around 30 lbs. :lol: 


Nice fish thou. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Why the Barbie Pole? :? 

Nice fish kid !!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job, BTK.

I don't buy the PB or the BP one bit, but that's a helluva fish. :wink:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Alright here is the real story.......

Well ladies and gents got back yesterday from fish lake and man was it a blast. We arrived tuesday night and set up camp. I tried to fish off the shore that night but couldnt due to Extremely shallow water at that end so I ended up just chillin back at camp.










Early the next morning we broke camp and started fishing at 6 am. Right off the bat I hit my first Mack ever a pup around 4 lbs. Cross one off the list Released to swim another day


















Well Btk Jr. and Btk Jr. Jr. were fishing for rainbows and splake and hit a couple but we only took a picture of one.









Plott had a horrible headache and we were heading to the marina to buy pills when a big fish slammed his rod five minutes later we had a 20+ lb fish at the boat but to improper landing technique we lost the beast.
After that things started going down hill, I dropped the camera in the lake, Luckily it floated and we retrieved it. THen my best rod got snapped and things were looking pretty grim. We were heading back to the launch area when the beast hit. 15 minutes of diving and me about peeing my pants we had the beast in the boat. At 32 inches and 14 lbs my second mack is also my biggest.



























Thanks for reading BTK


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, thanks for filling us in on the story.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice one bud!!!


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice, thats a hog!! 8)


----------

